

A Git Horror Story: Repository Integrity with Signed Commits - alexis-d
http://mikegerwitz.com/papers/git-horror-story

======
mitchtbaum
1201 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4007229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4007229)

461 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7827828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7827828)

This article reminds me of Schneir's article, [Are you sophisticated enough to
recognize an Internet
scam?]([https://www.schneier.com/essays/archives/2003/12/are_you_sop...](https://www.schneier.com/essays/archives/2003/12/are_you_sophisticate.html)),
where he talks about "semantic attacks."

